# Soldering... need a third hand!



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok... I'm quite a novice when it comes to soldering. I've done some switch replacements and pickup swaps but nothing major. I managed to get the wires where I needed them but like the old Ronco ads say "There's gotta be a better way!"

My problem, and implied question for you all is how to hold pieces in the correct configuration to heat and attach the wire at the same time. Specifically mounted pieces for which wires are already routed through the body cavity and you only have a small space to work with. 

For instance when swapping a switch out of a guitar the wires give only so much play and the switch must be manipulated and held at such an angle as to be able to heat it (without damaging any other wires or parts or body or burning myself!). I find this to be frustrating to get right.

Aside from moving near a nuclear reactor and waiting for a third arm to grow what do you use to hold and manipulate mounted parts while soldering?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Many soldering jobs require a third hand


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes I use the third hand gizmo too, but when it doesn't fit, a pair of needle nose vicegrips (or regular pliers with an elastic around the handles) can help hold things. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

hamstrung...if you are looking for one locally, Orion Electronics on Lancaster St. near Victoria St. have them. 
If you want to get a better selection (and price) go to Sayal Electronics, across from the Toyota factory on Fountain St.

You can borrow mine anytime if you need to get something done soon. Let me know.

I would also suggest that you put a better base on it if you get one as they tend to tip very easily.
I could do that for you also.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

greco said:


> hamstrung...if you are looking for one locally, Orion Electronics on Lancaster St. near Victoria St. have them.
> If you want to get a better selection (and price) go to Sayal Electronics, across from the Toyota factory on Fountain St.
> 
> You can borrow mine anytime if you need to get something done soon. Let me know.
> ...


I should have mentioned in my OP that I actually have one of those gizmos but I find it wasn't much help due to instability you mention especially on the edge of an uneven surface like a guitar. It kept falling out of place while attached to the piece I was working on! On a flat surface like a bench it works fine. 
My hope was to see how many other ideas people have employed for "in situ" soldering applications.
Perhaps I'll need to see what your modification is.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

greco said:


> hamstrung...if you are looking for one locally, Orion Electronics on Lancaster St. near Victoria St. have them.
> If you want to get a better selection (and price) go to Sayal Electronics, across from the Toyota factory on Fountain St.
> 
> You can borrow mine anytime if you need to get something done soon. Let me know.
> ...


i got mine at princess auto for cheap...


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i try to be thrifty...i've used a glove, pliers, cd's anything to hold the wire/lead so i can solder...

but that contraption above...that looks like it'd fit my bill


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> I should have mentioned in my OP that I actually have one of those gizmos but I find it wasn't much help due to instability you mention especially on the edge of an uneven surface like a guitar. It kept falling out of place while attached to the piece I was working on! On a flat surface like a bench it works fine.
> My hope was to see how many other ideas people have employed for "in situ" soldering applications.
> Perhaps I'll need to see what your modification is.


Sorry...I should have read your original post more thoroughly.

Are you tinning the wire and the terminal/point of connection before soldering? 
That way, you should be OK with not needing a third (your) hand to hold the solder at least.

Sometimes, IMHO you need a little extra wire length to work with just to allow the soldering to be done outside of very confined spaces....at least it makes life easier.

Like others have said, being creative with various "holding devices" will also pay off.

Are we getting closer to solving the problem in your original post?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

greco said:


> Sorry...I should have read your original post more thoroughly.
> 
> Are you tinning the wire and the terminal/point of connection before soldering?
> That way, you should be OK with not needing a third (your) hand to hold the solder at least.
> ...


I'm tinning the wire ahead of time but still need to hold the piece (i.e. switch) in place with one hand, place the wire I'm soldering to it in the other while trying to push any other wires that always seem to want to get in the action out of the way with a spare finger! Putting the soldering iron in my teeth could be tricky! 

Holding the switch in the position it needs to be in for soldering is the key to my problem. I need to be able to manipulate it into whatever position makes it easiest to reach and hold it there till I get a good solder connection. Other wires attached can make it difficult enough to get into that position and often there's enough tension from those other wires to pull it out of position when I let go. This even happens with the aforementioned "gizmo"


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> I should have mentioned in my OP that I actually have one of those gizmos but I find it wasn't much help due to instability you mention especially on the edge of an uneven surface like a guitar. It kept falling out of place while attached to the piece I was working on! On a flat surface like a bench it works fine.
> My hope was to see how many other ideas people have employed for "in situ" soldering applications.
> Perhaps I'll need to see what your modification is.


Painter's tape to hold the thing in place. Only takes a few seconds.

I've also used my own "sky hooks", ie alligator clips hung from the ceiling. Not as stable, but with a little weight they'll stay in place.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

I use a pair of hemostats, and I don't know how I ever used to do it without them


----------

